# Plug sockets



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi All,
Just a quick question to which I am rather hoping that I can get an instant reply, What are the plug sockets in Portugal? We want to bring the phone charger and we think we need a round two pin but need to know for sure,
Many thanks,
Chris


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, 2 pin here, or bring some adaptors:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-PIN-UK-TO-2-PIN-EURO-EUROPEAN-TRAVEL-ADAPTOR-PLUG_W0QQitemZ120375756972QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_TravelTickets_Accessories_RL?hash=item120375756972&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Wonderful, thank you Mitz, you're a hero,
Have a good night,
Chris


----------



## Chris Thorpe (Sep 21, 2008)

christopherdouglas said:


> Hi All,
> Just a quick question to which I am rather hoping that I can get an instant reply, What are the plug sockets in Portugal? We want to bring the phone charger and we think we need a round two pin but need to know for sure,
> Many thanks,
> Chris


Hi Chris,

Just a thought, UK light bulbs dont work here either. It is screw fittings here not bayonets. Also lampholders are much "fatter" than UK so the hole in the lampshades is too small for the lampholders here, it's a regular case of "Oh b****r"!

Regards,

Chris


----------

